# "Safe" Hangman Noose



## MrPoe (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone have any tips on making a hangman noose safe? I have an idea for a costume where the character will be wearing a noose around his neck, with maybe 2 feet of broken rope dangling either behind him or in front. I have no intention of "hanging" with the noose at any time, but I'm not sure I'd be comfortable walking around with a working noose around my neck.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Put Velcro or a magnetic catch on one or both ends of the loop where it attaches to the knot. That way the loop will break away if the rope is pulled. Both ends is probably better to avoid rope burn if the rope is pulled quickly.


----------



## MrPoe (Jun 19, 2012)

Chewbacca said:


> Put Velcro or a magnetic catch on one or both ends of the loop where it attaches to the knot. That way the loop will break away if the rope is pulled. Both ends is probably better to avoid rope burn if the rope is pulled quickly.


Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Another option is to leave 2' of rope on the end that is typically the short stub at the top of the coil. Make sure the loop is big enough to slip comfortably over your head and cut the other end of the rope flush with the top of the coil. Pull the loop a bit to suck the cut end into the coil just enough to conceal it. The end result will look real to most people but it can never be pulled tight, any tension on the loop will just pull the cut end out of the coil.


----------



## MrPoe (Jun 19, 2012)

J-Man said:


> Another option is to leave 2' of rope on the end that is typically the short stub at the top of the coil. Make sure the loop is big enough to slip comfortably over your head and cut the other end of the rope flush with the top of the coil. Pull the loop a bit to suck the cut end into the coil just enough to conceal it. The end result will look real to most people but it can never be pulled tight, any tension on the loop will just pull the cut end out of the coil.


I'm going to try that!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The Hangman's Noose has caused death and injury in Octobers. One can not be too careful .
If you desire a realistic costume of a Death-by-Hanging you will need to dampen your pants, really.


----------



## MrPoe (Jun 19, 2012)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> The Hangman's Noose has caused death and injury in Octobers. One can not be too careful .
> If you desire a realistic costume of a Death-by-Hanging you will need to dampen your pants, really.


LOL; actually I was thinking of an alt. Jason Voorhees part 3 costume. And on further thought, I'll probably make the trailing end of the noose less than a foot.


----------

